# La Flor Dominicana Ltd. Mysterio Oscuro Cigar Review - Oscuro??



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked 2 of this good and strange looking perfecto. Construction is impeccable, beautiful oily wrapper. Light it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;! Very strong flavo...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ltd. Mysterio Oscuro Cigar Review - Oscuro??


----------

